# Daniel Wallace's Books



## rpeters (Jun 29, 2011)

So, I just finished 1st year Greek and wanted to work on 2nd year Greek. I had just bought Daniel Wallace's books:

Basics of New Testament Syntax, The
A Workbook for New Testament Syntax: Companion to Basics of New Testament Syntax and Greek Grammar Beyond the Basics 

I had heard there is the answers for the workbook out there somewhere. I emailed a person at zondervan and and of course no answer. Something that really helped me is when I was doing BBG in the workbook I could check to see what I did wrong and fix it. So does anyone know how I can get the answers to this workbook.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 29, 2011)

If it is through a school you could ask them about the workbook issues.


----------



## rpeters (Jun 29, 2011)

I am doing it alone!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 29, 2011)

Brave Brave soul


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 29, 2011)

Wallace's intermediate text is _Greek Grammar Beyond the Basics_. That's the one you want. Or, for a more accessible treatment, find David Black's _It's Still Greek to Me_. I recommend Black if you're learning on your own. Wallace's book is more of a reference grammar, and it's not easy for you to know where you should be studying when. Really, you need both: Black to learn stuff, Wallace to look up stuff.

I tutor Greek.


----------



## rpeters (Jun 29, 2011)

I have that already


----------



## elnwood (Jun 29, 2011)

_Basics of New Testament Syntax_ is just a condensed version of _Greek Grammar Beyond the Basics_. The former is meant to be used to go through consecutively as a classroom text, and the latter is a reference work. I would recommend returning the first and just using the second text.

The Amazon reviews say to e-mail Zondervan either at jesse.hillman [at] zondervan [dot] com or deskcopyrequest [AT] Zondervan [dot] com. If you've already done this, you probably want to call them next.


----------



## rpeters (Jun 30, 2011)

I got it!


----------

